# Primer for over varnish



## slick1 (Apr 12, 2010)

I have 20 used clothes armoire's that I have to paint.
They have a varnish coat on them with lots of scuff and scratches on them.
I have heard that I can paint them if I sand off the gloss and then prime them with Zinsser BIN ; then apply paint and a top coat.
But which one? BIN Shellac-Base Primer-sealer/Stain Killer/Bond Coat , BIN 2 Primer Stain Blocker , Clear BIN Sealer , High Hide Cover-Stain Primer…etc.
Thanks for any help here!!!...lol


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Kiltz oil based primer then paint to desired shade.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I've used Kilz and just plain old dewaxed shellac.
You can also just use a liquid de-glosser, an oil based primer, then spray.
Bill


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Shellac will stick to almost anything, and if the finishes have any contamination left on them you might run into problems. Applying a coat of BIN (the first one you named) pretty much guarantees everything else will stick.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I painted over varnish many years ago. I just bought some Deglosser and mixed in in the paint. Worked great. One coat.


----------



## slick1 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks Fred.
Sanded a unit till gloss was gone, wiped down with mineral spirits, applied BIN Shellac-Base Primer-sealer, lightly sanded again, then 2 coats Benjamin Moore Advanced paint.
*Fantastic !!!* Great adhesion with BIN over varnish.


----------

